# Real Men Don't Buy White Beds, Or Do they?



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Nick4444 said:


> I was looking for a Sleigh bed in a cherry or walnut finish, but I found the exact simple, clean styling I found at Ethan Allen, but in only two color choices -- Rustique or white.
> *
> Admittedly, I had been thinking of white as an option, but in rattan, with other furnishings that evoke a tropical feel ... but a sleigh bed in white, with other white furnishings?
> 
> I feel it expands the color choices for bedding, drapery, oriental rugs, etc., *but is it manly? Or girly?


Real men would never type something like that. :laughing:


----------



## Nick4444 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mort said:


> Real men would never type something like that. :laughing:


funny guy


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I understand what you are trying to say about the white, but when accessorizing with bedding and window treatments, you can go with fabrics that are normally used for men's suiting.

Like wool flannel in a pin stripe, or glen check pattern, or houndstooth pattern. I think you can make it work.

And, if you really don't like the white after a while, you can always paint it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Quote:Originally Posted by Mort
> Real men would never type something like that. :laughing:


funny guy...:laughing:...:yes:

I agree with Yummy Mummy. The white bed will look nice with the right masculine fabrics and accessories.


----------



## Nick4444 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mort said:


> Real men would never type something like that. :laughing:





yummy mummy said:


> I understand what you are trying to say about the white, but when accessorizing with bedding and window treatments, you can go with fabrics that are normally used for men's suiting.
> 
> Like wool flannel in a pin stripe, or glen check pattern, or houndstooth pattern. I think you can make it work.
> 
> And, if you really don't like the white after a while, you can always paint it.





gma2rjc said:


> funny guy...:laughing:...:yes:
> 
> I agree with Yummy Mummy. The white bed will look nice with the right masculine fabrics and accessories.



*thanx, all! (even Mort :no*

*was trying to decide if I should exclude the white bed as a choice, but, I guess I should consider it

thanx, again!*


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

If you like it, that's all that matters. If Ethan Allen makes it, I'm sure it's nice.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, if it's ok to wear pink then it's ok to sleep in a white bed.


----------

